# Looking for Techtom mdm-100.



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Sup,

Anybody know were I can get one and/or if it will work with a 99 GA ECU?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry, but, what is that?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

andre,
the mdm-100 is a Multi Display Monitor. You can veiw ECU data in real time with it. Kinda like the big scan tool a tech uses, but this is small, and only reads ECU data. Do a google.com search for it, and check it out.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks...search led me back to SE-R.net...That thing is pretty cool. How much does it cost anyway?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

andre,
around $200 I think. Cant remember right now. I'll check into it again.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I remember $tillen used to sell it. Don't know if they still do. Ask them if you haven't...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*MDM*

Actually they are around $400. I know Hahn racecraft sells them locally by me. I'm sure several of the larger companies sell them, road race engineering probably has them. Great piece, I plan on installing one with the turbo.


----------

